# offshore fly fishing



## fishing king (Jun 28, 2009)

what r the top 5 flys to throw offshore?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

1. the kind of flys billfish eat
2. the kind of flys wahoo eat
3. the kind of flys tuna eat
4. the kind of flys dolphin eat
5. the kind of flys kingfish eat


----------

